# Who was that guy....



## traze77 (Sep 12, 2018)

I remember coming on these forums in 2013 and there was a young guy who IDK where he was from (maybe U.S., Austalia, New Zealand) who had leaky gut and created a website to help people with this problem. He would also post here, does anyone recall this person or remember their name.


----------



## Reideran (Nov 28, 2007)

hadenough was his forum handle i believe.


----------



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

You nearly got it R., its hadenuff29.

I totally 100% recommend to everyone to spend sometime looking over this guy's old posts. For me anyway he was the most insightful, knowledgable and helpful person on the subject of leaky gas I have ever come across.

He was able to cure himself of leaky gas through a diy fecal transplant no less. Unfortunately he hasn't been active on here for a numbrr of years but his old posts are a goldmine of information. (I don't necessarily agree with everything he says like on the supposed benefits of colonics but hey he managed to cure himself unlike me.)


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I also did what hadenuff suggested. It took me 1 1/2 to get better. The stink was gone. Then I ate too much sugar, and Im back to the drawing board. 
He was right. Read his old posts


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

His name is Jordan, he's from Australia. He had a website www.mytummytantrum.com but it's not working any more

https://www.facebook.com/TummyTantrum/

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJcem5TqGdOmbBXnvUnbE5g

Last time I talked with him was about a year ago. I'm not sure he had cured himself, because he was still looking for a solution. Last thing we were talking about was some strong antibiotic cocktail infusion that he was trying. He was really dedicated, and he tried everything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2019)

I also tried FMT - at great cost - did not work - perhaps should have tried it for 6 months (recommended FMT duration for UC patients) but quite frankly, at GBP12000 (that's right 12k) for 12 implants, the cost is too prohibitive.

Quite frankly, you might as well figure out how to do it on a "DIY" basis or go for a high quality probiotic (in the UK we have a good one called Symprove - from germinated barley).

Diet really helps to decrease the intensity of the symptoms especially the odour - however, in all honesty, I've tried a lot re diet including proper monitored fasts inc garlic enemas and pathogen busting herbs, including DIY fasts with Dr Huda Clark supplements and so many other pathogen/candida overrun diets - helps a lot for general health and definitely keeps the intensity down however they have not provided me with a cure.

Avoid wasting your money is key.

It seems as if there are multiple variables at play here, including: tension/stress/anxiety, physical issues (viz pelvic floor dysfunction, rectocele etc..), and imbalance in the gut microbiota (causing excessive gas and metabolic issues.

The interesting thing is that stress impacts pelvic floor function and also gut flora - so honestly, coming back to the root - not necessarily the cause (as these triggers can be antibiotics, trauma event etc...) - tension appears to be the culprit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2019)

So many people, including myself, have posted on these forums, fb groups etc.. : people that have had diagnoses such as rectoceles, pudendal nerve entrapment and so on and have gone for surgical treatments - still no cure... we can only deduce that the issue is therefore not solely due to any structural abnormality.

By all means go for all the tests but don't rush into the operating theatre - though I can understand the allure of it: couple of cuts, couple of stitches and bam, cured! sounds amazing, but a fantasy which I cannot indulge any longer.


----------



## thor (May 13, 2013)

Yeah I remember Jordan from his posts in this forum and from mytummytantrum.com. He is an absolute positive guy who gave me a lot of hope. Would be really nice to hear from him again.


----------

